# Oops...how can I not post pics?!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to post pics of my little doelings born this year!` :doh:

Anyway, here are Ali (Alice) and Rosie (Rosalie).

Bet you can't figure out what they are named after! :slapfloor:

[attachment=1:28wmnobd]ali.jpg[/attachment:28wmnobd][attachment=0:28wmnobd]rosie.jpg[/attachment:28wmnobd]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...look at those purty girls!

Maybe I'm too old...but why the chosen names?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous............  :greengrin:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Can u say Twilight junkie? Lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep! Twilight/book junkie! Their mom's name is Isabella! :slapfloor:



> Maybe I'm too old...but why the chosen names?


Liz: You are not old! :greengrin: I am a book/song fanatic is all. 

Thanks everyone! I love 'em! They have HUGE mouths though!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love it! Great pics, congrats on such nice kids.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

So cute! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!! I had no clue on the names either.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my. Christmas present for me?  They are adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this topic was from back in 2009


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha, I didn't look at the date!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> this topic was from back in 2009


 :laugh: 
Those cuties are all grown up now.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol I noticed but still... They are ADORABLE! :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I still say I want them for Christmas. :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Just saw the posts on this...  milkmaid -- I still have Rosie  Ali was sold back in the winter of 09 to a gal in Michigan :thumb:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

you still got purtty goats then and now................... just m .a.


----------

